# Whos got the biggest python?



## dylanthomas (Dec 17, 2010)

so how long is your BIGGEST python or snake and feel free to post some pics


my biggest at the Moment is a 9 foot bredli girl..
and i've got a baby costal wich will hopefully be bigger than her one day!


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 17, 2010)

dylanthomas said:


> so how long is your BIGGEST python or snake and feel free to post some pics
> 
> 
> my biggest at the Moment is a 9 foot bredli girl..
> and i've got a baby costal wich will hopefully be bigger than her one day!



how about some pics of the 9ft bredli


----------



## girdheinz (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah and along a tape measure to, or something easily identified as 9ft. I don't believe you so prove me wrong.

This is a big scrubby from the gallery Female Scrubbie - Gallery - Aussie Pythons & Snakes


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 17, 2010)

woah! thats one hell of a scrubby!!

mine are still little, male bredli between 6 and 7 foot is my biggest,...


----------



## solar 17 (Dec 17, 2010)

dylanthomas said:


> so how long is your BIGGEST python or snake and feel free to post some pics
> 
> 
> my biggest at the Moment is a 9 foot bredli girl..
> and i've got a baby costal wich will hopefully be bigger than her one day!


WOW,l have a female here [which plenty of people have seen] and she's 2.6 meters and 10.2kgs and layed 41 eggs last season and l am hoping for 45+this year so to have one 3 meters would be the biggest l've "personally" seen or heard of...solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## girdheinz (Dec 17, 2010)

i agree Baden, my girl is 9.5kg about to drop tonight, i expect around 40 eggs and she's around 2.5metres and i have only ever seen 1 or 2 that rival mine.


----------



## Pythons Rule (Dec 17, 2010)

got a 9.5 foot female cape york carpet python and a 8.5-9ft male BHP

being help by a friend thats 7 foot tall
View attachment 177237

being handled by a friends 9 year old daughter
View attachment 177241

View attachment 177240

taken 2 years ago feeding on XL rats
View attachment 177238

Taken few months back ( I have no resent length pics as she never comes out as she is very agro)
View attachment 177239


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 17, 2010)

Gee a 9ft Bredli..Photos or it doesnt exist..Heres one of a 9ftish Carpet


----------



## solar 17 (Dec 17, 2010)

After checking metric to imperial measurements, mm to inches, 9 feet equals 2.73 meters which although the same doesn't sound quite as big but is still a very big reptile.....solar 17 [Baden]


----------



## Braidotti (Dec 17, 2010)

solar 17 said:


> WOW,l have a female here [which plenty of people have seen] and she's 2.6 meters and 10.2kgs and layed 41 eggs last season and l am hoping for 45+this year so to have one 3 meters would be the biggest l've "personally" seen or heard of...solar 17 [Baden]



Solar, how old is your bredli, to be that size.


----------



## solar 17 (Dec 17, 2010)

Braidotti said:


> Solar, how old is your bredli, to be that size.


l honestly don't know as when l got her she was in very poor condition and housed with some death adders, anyway l believe she is about 8-10 years old, but she has had the royal treatment for the last 6-8 years enjoying a floor to ceiling enclosure in my lounge room.....baden


----------



## D3pro (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Darlyn (Dec 17, 2010)

Spell check on the "wasn't" D3pro

If that is really you of course : )


----------



## D3pro (Dec 17, 2010)

yeah I know... meh, I'm lazy


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 17, 2010)

solar 17 said:


> l honestly don't know as when l got her she was in very poor condition and housed with some death adders, anyway l believe she is about 8-10 years old, but she has had the royal treatment for the last 6-8 years enjoying a floor to ceiling enclosure in my lounge room.....baden


 
Thats appalling Baden,glad shes got the Royal suite now...(hope she didnt mate with the Adders,She may be a venomous python now0..Be Careful...lol..


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 17, 2010)

pythons73 said:


> Gee a 9ft Bredli..Photos or it doesnt exist..Heres one of a 9ftish Carpet



good size and a very nice one as well


----------



## coastalboy (Dec 17, 2010)

my aunty has a 10ft water python. shes huge next time im at her house ill get pics and post them.


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 18, 2010)

here is a 10"5' coastal and a 11"10' olive

cheers

View attachment 177324


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 18, 2010)

jamesjr said:


> View attachment 177323
> 
> here is a 10"5' coastal and a 11"10' olive
> 
> ...



oh..... and a 7"8' bredli

cheers


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Dec 18, 2010)

That's awesome.
How old?


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 18, 2010)

Jannico said:


> That's awesome.
> How old?



olive was hatched in 2001 and bredli in 1998, not 100% sure of the coastal as i dident get her from a young age, but going of previous owner id say 10-11yrs

cheers


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Dec 18, 2010)

jamesjr said:


> View attachment 177323
> 
> here is a 10"5' coastal and a 11"10' olive
> 
> ...



Mate that is huge, but I have the biggest python but cannot show it on here.


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 18, 2010)

here is another big python, female olive 11"6' and weighed 17.1kgs going into last seasons cooling, she layed 25eggs + 5slugs

cheers


----------



## pythons73 (Dec 18, 2010)

Great photos Jamesjr,love the gravid Olive photo,shes massive..Did she breed this season or she had rest...The Carpet is a stunning size..Always here of 10ft + Carpets around however no-one can produce photos....


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 18, 2010)

pythons73 said:


> Great photos Jamesjr,love the gravid Olive photo,shes massive..Did she breed this season or she had rest...The Carpet is a stunning size..Always here of 10ft + Carpets around however no-one can produce photos....



thanks python73, i meant to say this season for the olive and it was her first ever clutch, eggs are due new years day. 
cheers


----------



## reptilian1924 (Dec 18, 2010)

jamesjr said:


> thanks python73, i meant to say this season for the olive and it was her first ever clutch, eggs are due new years day.
> cheers


 Jamesjr, the large female Olive Python you purchase from me was born in December 1999, the adult male Olive Python you also purchase from me was born in December 2001, hope all the eggs from Olivera the female Olive you now own are all still fertile, they must be dew to hatch anytime between now and the 1st week of January 2011 good luck in hatching her very 1st clutch of eggs.


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 18, 2010)

reptilian1933 said:


> Jamesjr, the large female Olive Python you purchase from me was born in December 1999, the adult male Olive Python you also purchase from me was born in December 2001, hope all the eggs from Olivera the female Olive you now own are all still fertile, they must be dew to hatch anytime between now and the 1st week of January 2011 good luck in hatching her very 1st clutch of eggs.



Yes les that is your old female, the other pic of the male who is the sire to her clutch, i purchased off Roy Pails in 2001


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 18, 2010)

reptilian1933 said:


> Jamesjr, the large female Olive Python you purchase from me was born in December 1999, the adult male Olive Python you also purchase from me was born in December 2001, hope all the eggs from Olivera the female Olive you now own are all still fertile, they must be dew to hatch anytime between now and the 1st week of January 2011 good luck in hatching her very 1st clutch of eggs.



yOU SOLD YOUR olive?!!??!?!??!

I thought she was your baby? Why did you sell her?


----------



## cadwallader (Dec 18, 2010)

lol i dont think my Antaresia have much chance of making it in to this thread


----------



## dylanthomas (Dec 18, 2010)

sorry every one i just muserued her to JUST over 8foot!


----------



## hornet (Dec 18, 2010)

dylanthomas said:


> sorry every one i just muserued her to JUST over 8foot!


 
pics?


----------



## D3pro (Dec 18, 2010)

I have a 7foot jungle lol...


----------



## bucky (Dec 19, 2010)

i just measured my jungle today using a program that i was directed to and he turns out to be 2m on the dot. wich is 6ft 5. he is a pretty big boy.


----------



## jamesjr (Dec 20, 2010)

solar 17 said:


> WOW,l have a female here [which plenty of people have seen] and she's 2.6 meters and 10.2kgs and layed 41 eggs last season and l am hoping for 45+this year so to have one 3 meters would be the biggest l've "personally" seen or heard of...solar 17 [Baden]



10.2kg bredli, thats massive, can you post some pics solar 17, id love to see her


----------



## longqi (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Gibblore (Jan 7, 2011)

My female bredli her last skin was 297cm so not sure how log she is but she go's a few inches over tank length 8ft.


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Jan 7, 2011)

Now where did find that one, that's one huge snake.
Even bigger than mine.
Cheers
Ian.


longqi said:


> View attachment 180628


----------



## snakeguy (Jan 7, 2011)

i have a 50cm long coastal carpet hahah shes massive


----------



## Gibblore (Jan 7, 2011)

snakeguy said:


> i have a 50cm long coastal carpet hahah shes massive


 
OMG how many people to take it out of its incloser safely for cleaning and health checks?


----------



## Joemal (Jan 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;mXUhnNRo1ew]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXUhnNRo1ew[/video] 

Here's a small vid of my Scrub .She's not real big yet but she is getting there .Oh and this was taken on one of her good days .Usually she just wants to kill .


----------



## snakeguy (Jan 7, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> OMG how many people to take it out of its incloser safely for cleaning and health checks?


 
2 or 3 depends what mood shes in with her monster death grip


----------



## Joemal (Jan 7, 2011)

Poofy the Coastal


----------



## Gibblore (Jan 7, 2011)

snakeguy said:


> 2 or 3 depends what mood shes in with her monster death grip



Thats right people saftey first.


----------



## Darkhorse (Jan 7, 2011)

Has anyone noticed that 99% of people who have posted on this thread are male..... hmmmm.... lol


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 7, 2011)

Darkhorse said:


> Has anyone noticed that 99% of people who have posted on this thread are male..... hmmmm.... lol


 ego boosters much :lol:


----------



## Joemal (Jan 7, 2011)

Nothing wrong with being proud of a big one LOL.


----------



## Gibblore (Jan 7, 2011)

What wrong girls carn't look at python's without thinking of roosters


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jan 7, 2011)

How big do Spotted Pythons( _Antaresia maculosa )_ get? They are buggers to get to stretch out for pics .

View attachment 180678


Cheers,


----------



## longqi (Jan 7, 2011)

7.8 metres
found it just outside Palankaraya in Kalimantan
was covered in ticks so cleaned it up
gave it a huge feed and moved it away from the town


----------



## hornet (Jan 7, 2011)

Not as big as some but i have a coastal female which is approx 7ft, male not too far behind


----------



## garthy (Jan 7, 2011)

This is my big BHP, the photo is a few years old, she was 9.5 ft by snake measurer back then and 9.7ish kg


----------



## longqi (Jan 7, 2011)

Here are a couple of little Burmese
Kinda cute
Big one is 4.8 metres
This was at an exhibition in Banjarmasin


----------



## longqi (Jan 7, 2011)

This photos was in Banjarmasin
Big Burmese is 4.8metres
Still a Baby
Small one is Luna
Use her most days in Bali


----------



## Defective (Jan 7, 2011)

Gibblore said:


> What wrong girls carn't look at python's without thinking of roosters


went into a port adelaide petshop thats just opened and they have a resident coastal (not for sale) its 20yrs old and is about 6.3ft long. unfortunately its dying of old age and one of the signs is she or he (was told it was a girl but it's name is floyd) isn't shedding properly so the store owner and owner of the snake pull it out for warm baths when its shedding.


----------



## Matthew13 (Jan 7, 2011)

show some photos easy to say you have a big snake,back it up with some photos?


----------



## hornet (Jan 7, 2011)

Lambert said:


> went into a port adelaide petshop thats just opened and they have a resident coastal (not for sale) its 20yrs old and is about 6.3ft long. unfortunately its dying of old age and one of the signs is she or he (was told it was a girl but it's name is floyd) isn't shedding properly so the store owner and owner of the snake pull it out for warm baths when its shedding.


 
only 6.3ft at 20years? most coastals are getting up to that size at 4years. Both my coastals are bigger then that at 6years and they still have alot of growing to do


----------



## Defective (Jan 7, 2011)

it was mistreated by the previous owner: kept in an enclosure for baby beardies for 3yrs and wasn't fed correctly. so thats why its only that big. the current owner got the snake sorted out and yeah, went from terrible life to amazing life.



Matthew13 said:


> show some photos easy to say you have a big snake,back it up with some photos?


easy to do that IF YOU OWN THE SNAKE!!!!! read my post properly before posting next time please!! i can't walk into the petstore and say "can i hold your snake"


----------



## jamesjr (Jan 7, 2011)

garthy,that's a nice big BHP, how old is she? got any recent pics?

cheers


----------



## Wookie (Jan 7, 2011)

bucky said:


> i just measured my jungle today using a program that i was directed to and he turns out to be 2m on the dot. wich is 6ft 5. he is a pretty big boy.


 
Hey bucky whats the name of that program? Been meaning to measure mine. Best I've got is an estimate, 1.05m for a 13ish month old jungle

---------- Post added 07-Jan-11 at 08:47 PM ----------




RoryBreaker said:


> How big do Spotted Pythons( _Antaresia maculosa )_ get? They are buggers to get to stretch out for pics .
> 
> View attachment 180678
> 
> ...


 
Thats pretty average for an adult spotted. Nice looking snake, how old is it?


----------



## garthy (Jan 7, 2011)

Brodak_Moment said:


> Hey bucky whats the name of that program? Been meaning to measure mine. Best I've got is an estimate, 1.05m for a 13ish month old jungle
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-Jan-11 at 08:47 PM ----------
> 
> ...


 
Google : snake measurer. It's a widget

---------- Post added 07-Jan-11 at 09:55 PM ----------

I'll have a look


----------



## Wookie (Jan 7, 2011)

Thankyou garthy


garthy said:


> Google : snake measurer. It's a widget
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-Jan-11 at 09:55 PM ----------
> 
> I'll have a look


----------



## giggle (Jan 7, 2011)

Lambert said:


> easy to do that IF YOU OWN THE SNAKE!!!!! read my post properly before posting next time please!! i can't walk into the petstore and say "can i hold your snake"



Hey Lambert I don't think he directed it at you  which makes your response kind of ironic lol 

I have heard of some reeeeaaally big snakes but never seen any evidence to back it up. I watched a youtube video where the guy claims to have captured a 6m scrub python but the snake was barely twice the guys height... so I highly doubt it was 6m... unless the guy himself was 3m tall lol

Longqi... would looove to see such a big python in the flesh, you must feel so privileged to see them in the wild. I have said it before... it is one thing to see a big pampered snake in captivity... but another to see a wild giant, a master of the jungle who has survived through tough times to get to an enormous size. I saw a very large wild coastal once... I wish I had the full body photos of him now... currently I only have a little less than half his body in shot. But he had a tiny head in proportion to a rather large girth. He had just eaten what I suspect was the neighbours little dog (he was in their front yard and coincidentally the neighbours dog was never seen again 




At the time I thought all coastals got this big and some got even bigger. Now that I know better, I am glad I saw him, even if I only have my memory of his size and no proper photo evidence. The photo is cut off just before his recent meal.


----------



## Wookie (Jan 7, 2011)

giggle said:


> Hey Lambert I don't think he directed it at you  which makes your response kind of ironic lol
> 
> I have heard of some reeeeaaally big snakes but never seen any evidence to back it up. I watched a youtube video where the guy claims to have captured a 6m scrub python but the snake was barely twice the guys height... so I highly doubt it was 6m... unless the guy himself was 3m tall lol
> 
> ...


 
Looks like he has a few battle wounds on him the old fella ha


----------



## giggle (Jan 8, 2011)

He was found in thornlands south-east of brisbane.  Was thrilled to see him, but more so now than back then when I didn't realise how special he was. Back then I was retarded and thought coastals could get to something like 7m. xD


----------



## longqi (Jan 8, 2011)

The biggest snake I ever saw is in a cave in Timor
I could only see about 4 metres of it
But it was thicker than my waist for the whole bit I could see
Big retics in captivity are fat and lazy nothing like this
This one was just pure power and the hiss it gave at being disturbed was loud enough to make me pull back very fast
My guide took off so I had to follow him
I had the head section of cast skin and the eyes were same size as ten cent pieces
Customs took it off me in Darwin
Somewhere Ive got a photo of an 8metre retic
Will try to find it


----------



## longqi (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## pythons73 (Jan 8, 2011)

Well you always hear of these big 10+ ft Carpets etc BUT theres never any proof..A python i seen the other day was huge,it stretched across the whole road,mustve been 4-6metres long..NEVER ANY PHOTOS..Im not saying theres no big pythons in the wild,but nowhere near as many as years ago..I did have some photos of a big natural Intergrade,which was HUGE.Apparently it didnt get released thou..Hopefully someone can post these photos..It was caught by Greg(hollis)and his mate..


----------



## -Peter (Jan 8, 2011)

pythons73 said:


> I did have some photos of a big natural Intergrade,which was HUGE.Apparently it didnt get released thou..Hopefully someone can post these photos..It was caught by Greg(hollis)and his mate..


I remember it, over 11 ft in the old measurement.


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thats correct Peter,and weighed around 16kg from memory,a possum wouldnt have made a dent in the belly,the girth was huge..


----------



## Torah (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a BIG Bredli , He was a foot or so bigger than my ex who is 6ft7 n this was a year ago.....Tried to meansure him ( wasnt perfect) at around 8.5ft .. and the site wont let me upload pix


----------



## rockstar_jones (Jan 9, 2011)

The mother of my Bredli was 12.6 kilograms (when gravid, i think) and around 9'. Have a photo somewhere in my emails will try to hunt it down. She was pretty big though and at the time being new to snakes was quite daunting!


----------



## jamesjr (Jan 9, 2011)

rockstar_jones said:


> The mother of my Bredli was 12.6 kilograms (when gravid, i think) and around 9'. Have a photo somewhere in my emails will try to hunt it down. She was pretty big though and at the time being new to snakes was quite daunting!


 
9' and 12.6kg bredli, thats BIG, i have to see this pic!!!!!


----------



## guzzo (Jan 9, 2011)

View attachment 180939
View attachment 180938
Here is a big old Darwin who lives in my roof. He is well over 2.5 meters and the biggest I have seen so far. The head pic is just after my first attempt of pulling a tick off his eye (he ripped a good hole in my hand for my trouble too) I will say something from *my own* experience.....a wild snake bites much harder and squeezes tighter than a captive one. I think he is quite old too.


----------



## dreamkiller (Jan 9, 2011)

I know not a python but still fairly impressive . . . . this is a 5 - 5 1/2 metre king cobra at phuket cobra show

and a retic about 7 from mermory


----------



## Morbid (Jan 9, 2011)

I HAd a 13" Albino Burmese. She was more of a rescue though and I rehomed her. I would never want a snake it would take more than one person to hold. I will stick to my Woma who is currently 2.5" lol


----------



## Wookie (Jan 9, 2011)

only 13 inches morbid? (joking, i know you mean feet)


----------



## Morbid (Jan 9, 2011)

Brodak_Moment said:


> only 13 inches morbid? (joking, i know you mean feet)


 
Yes, I said rescue for a reason. She was severly niglected at 10years old... And a dwarf variety on top of that. Odds where agenst her.... haha!


----------



## longqi (Jan 14, 2011)

""Along the 16.7-meter giant snake weight 300 kg, 140-year-old
this snake was found accidentally by workers who make its way ... This giant snake heavy equipment run over by accident..."""
There has been a lot of discussion about this photo over here
But one thing is true
The construction crew had to leave Borneo under fear of death threats from the local tribe


----------



## -Peter (Jan 14, 2011)

Going by the bucket on the digger that snake isn't even 6 metres, its call perspective. Things look bigger in the foreground.


----------



## crikey (Jan 14, 2011)

here are a few big snakes and the first one is venomous in the first two vids it shows the snake in the first 30secs but it show them much better at the end and the last one is a captive snake and its huge its one of the biggest snakes in the world close to the one in vietnam or where ever that big one is
[video=youtube;FfwEWmkxPVc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfwEWmkxPVc[/video]
[video=youtube;De-UuMh_kSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=De-UuMh_kSw[/video]
[video=youtube;GTMALyDrb_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GTMALyDrb_w&feature=fvst[/video]


----------



## python_boy (Jan 14, 2011)

the firrt part on i the second vid is crazy! as if you would evan dare!


----------



## ozstriker (Jan 14, 2011)

Bloody hell what are the size of the tanks you all are keeping these guys in, there so beautiful im very jealous i would love a big one


----------



## longqi (Jan 14, 2011)

Have three burmese over 4 metres in one enclosure 7x1.5x 2 three retics same size enclosure


----------



## Dannyboi (Jan 14, 2011)

Having Retics makes you an immediate winner there don't it? kinda unfair seeing as most of us are restricted to Natives.


----------



## Jeffa (Jan 14, 2011)

Has anyone got any pics of large scrubbies being Australias largest snake and all?


----------



## Specks (Jan 14, 2011)

i do
i will find the pic and post it when i find it
i think if was about 4.5-5 m long but that was 2 years ago


----------



## Specks (Jan 14, 2011)

here are the photos
now thinking back the photos may be 3 years old
an awesome snake, not agressive at all and happily lets you pick him up and do what ever. just dont play with a dog or even a horse for that matter :lol:


----------



## longqi (Jan 14, 2011)

Beautiful scrubby

---------- Post added 14-Jan-11 at 10:06 PM ----------

In the second video there is no way he got out of that mess by himself
The power of a healthy retic over 5 metres is unbelievable


----------



## MontePython (Jan 15, 2011)

Now thats a top looking snake. Pic 4 is the best really shows off its colours


----------



## python_dan89 (Jan 15, 2011)

wow nice scrubby


----------

